# I am sad today



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey guys.. hope you're doing more fine then me.. hemm.. Today I don't know what happened I've suffered a lot from my "stomach"It began with noises from the stomach, and moved to the gas pains, it was awfull







About the noises, I think I was really stressedcuz I needed to go today to make an interview with people in the army.. but I am over it and wanting to think more positive.It could be, that taking the med Encypalmed, did helped me and I help myself by thinking "it will help me and no matter what" and yes guys, it helped for a week+, for a week I felt like a new person, but today it was so bad, I still have the hope this med will stop the gas and the so embarrassing noises my stomach does. Needless to say that it gave me pains, up in the right abdomnal, I almost couldn't breath.I still have the hope, the med will really help..What you guys do to make this noises go away?it was impossible to make it stopped and I have ways to make it relax but today it just didn't stop







And another crazy thing,It happened to you when you feel that you can't hear well? it the same for being in a quiet places and you afraid cuz of the noises the stomach makes, so I really have this anxiety when I can't hear well, I have had a grippe for the last 5 days.. tell me what you think about it.. crazy world







I will tell you how tomorrow how things were..


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The noises from your digestive system, could beborborygmi. Stress can effect this and digestive function as well.FYI "Borborygmus (plural borborygmi) is the rumbling sound made by gas and fluids moving through the intestines. The word was originally coined by the Ancient Greeks in an attempt to imitate the sounds their bellies made when they were hungry (making words that sound like what they describe is called onomatopoeia, of which borborygmus is an example). The reason we experience borborygmi when we are hungry is that our bodies respond to the desire for food by a reflex (like a doctor hitting your knee with a hammer) which prepares the stomach for food by moving the stuff in the intestines out of the way, i.e. down to the rectum. This increased activity in the intestines causes small pockets of water and gas to be squeezed through the intestines, making bubbling and gurgling noises as it goes. Some people experience borborygmus after meals, since the same reflex is for digestion." www.madsci.org/posts/arch....An.r.html "Case StudySarah, a 21 year old student, who was diagnosed with IBS, tell the story of her struggle with the condition. The wrong lesson I taught myself in the lecture room It was almost 11 o'clock on a Monday morning of March 1994. I was on my way to a Research Methods lecture, totally unaware that my first encounter with IBS lay shortly ahead.Probably the only clue was this odd feeling in my stomach; it was this hollow kind of nausea & a really strange, uncomfortable sensation that I had never experienced before. It made me feel uneasy. Thinking that it would pass, I decided that I would go ahead and sit through the lecture. But within a few minutes, I was left wishing I had never entered the room.Shortly after the lecture began, my stomach started making strange, loud noises. Wind was pioneering up and down my stomach like a rollercoaster, but far more critically for me, people could actually hear it doing so. http://www.surgerydoor.co.uk/livingwith/de...l2=Case%20Study


----------



## 15586 (Jun 27, 2006)

Girl, I feel for you sweety, as i know your pain. Im sorry i cant really help you.Eric, Im new here and read a number of your posts. You seem a wealth of information. I just want to say thank you for trying to help. Seriously!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

No problem Bobster.







If there is anything I can help with let me know.


----------

